# desinstaller xcode



## toitoine33 (18 Mars 2006)

bonjour,

j'ai voulu faire un essai en installant xcode pour compiler un programme mais maintenant que je n'ai plus besoin de xcode, je cherche en vain à le desinstaller mais je n'y arrive pas du tout.

j'ai supprimé le repertoire developper mais apparement il reste 600-800Mo sur mon HD...

Comment faire?

par avance merci


----------



## marctiger (18 Mars 2006)

Fais une recherche par Spotlight, tu devrais trouver tous les fichiers correspondants, ensuite jeter tout, cela devrait suffire je pense.


----------



## molgow (18 Mars 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Fais une recherche par Spotlight, tu devrais trouver tous les fichiers correspondants, ensuite jeter tout, cela devrait suffire je pense.



Et tu cherches quoi avec Spotlight ?
Et en plus, Spotlight te permettra pas de trouver les fichiers cachés dans l'arborescence Unix !


----------



## marctiger (18 Mars 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et tu cherches quoi avec Spotlight ?
> Et en plus, Spotlight te permettra pas de trouver les fichiers cachés dans l'arborescence Unix !



Euh.. en effet, j'ai répondu en pensant à une appli classique :rose: désolé.


----------



## toitoine33 (18 Mars 2006)

apparament il y aurait un script dans le fichier d'installation permettant une desinstallation...

comment faire pour l'utiliser??


----------



## tatouille (23 Mars 2006)

terminal

cd /Developer/Tools <enter>
sudo ./uninstall-devtools.pl <enter>
-> te demandes ton shadow password
******* <enter>

et hop


----------

